# What type of snowboard should I get



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dragon said:


> .....I had a really big board which I got rid of.
> That now leaves me to decide for what I should buy next.
> 
> *...size
> ...


Yes,.. one of those!!!
>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok,... being serious now! Seems you kno exactly what type of rider you are. You're supposedly past the total NooB stage. & consider yourself a begintermediate rider. So a little research into various reviews of the different board profiles that seem to perform well for your style, should help narrow your search. 

Truth is, No one here can tell you which of those board profiles you're going to like. Some ppl LOVE short, rockered noodles,.. and can shred them in all sorts of conditions. Others like something long, hard & stiff as a barn door underfoot!! :shrug:

Best advice I (...or anyone) can give you is if at all possible, try to demo as many different types of boards as you can. 

If not,.. do a little research to narrow your _lust_ lol: ...that was a typo, but it fits so well I left it!) :laugh: down to a half dozen or so boards. 

Then you can ask & get a feel for what ppl who've ridden them think about them. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,... being serious now! Seems you kno exactly what type of rider you are. You're supposedly past the total NooB stage. & consider yourself a begintermediate rider. So a little research into various reviews of the different board profiles that seem to perform well for your style, should help narrow your search.
> 
> Truth is, No one here can tell you which of those board profiles you're going to like. Some ppl LOVE short, rockered noodles,.. and can shred them in all sorts of conditions. Others like something long, hard & stiff as a barn door underfoot!! :shrug:
> 
> ...


Were you feeling guilty?
 


Anyways... difficult to know what you will like or not. Also, nobody knows WHERE you ride.... and that is very important.

Basically you want a properly sized, mid flex all mountain normal snowboard. There's lots of those, and most of them will be fine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Were you feeling guilty?
> 
> 
> .


Maybe a _little_. :dunno: :laugh:

But only cuz my smart assed, (... but entirely accurate and appropriate) comment was the only one sittin' there!

Figured one a youze guys would chime in to fill in da details. 

....'sides, that adware shit was jamming up my mobile browser so bad last night. I couldn't have posted more if I'd wanted to.  lol. (...today it's not as bad. :shrug


----------



## Dragon (Nov 22, 2017)

After reading the comments, I realize that yes, it more of personal preference than theoretical. I now have to find a shop that will let me demo before actually buying. 

The only thing I am confused about is the board width because my feet size are 11 and still growing. Should I get a regular width board or a wide board.
What are the pros and cons for each type of board (regular and wide)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

That one's even harder to answer. When you say "size 11 & still growing!"

How old are you? If your 13,.. yeah you're prolly gonna end up a Sasquatch & a wide might be a good idea. 
17-18 yo? Maybe not so much. 

An 11 doesn't necessarily _*need*_ a wide. Maybe look @ some _mid_-wide rides.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

You gotta narrow it down for us. Is there a brand you like? Or (and I know this is stupid but it does matter) Is there a company whose graphics you like? For me that is Jones, but sadly I don't own one yet. If a rich uncle dies, I will buy a Flagship. 

Anyhow I suggested some boards for you in the other thread. What you don't like my suggestions? jk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Get a "catchfree" camber board without carbon and less than 160. If you go for a wide, you won't risk toedrag or heelwipes when doing low carving, but it will be more work to hold an edge and do spins on jumps.


----------

